#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-29
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-31
<ari_> ...
<ari_> BJR
<ari_> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-01
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Bye
<swell> bye!
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-03
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> Bye$
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-04
<ari_> ...
<ari_> ...
<ari_> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-27
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<acherv> sovo: hi
<sovo> hi acherv
<sovo> c koman ?
<acherv> sovo: je suis la
<sovo> aka a quel heure ??
<acherv> lol
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-28
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> .
<acherv> hi @all
<acherv> sovo: hi
<acherv> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: hi
<acherv> ongolaBoy: cmt tu vas?
<septox> .
<acherv> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: ça va assez bien..
<ongolaBoy> en congé et j'essaye de profiter un peu du répit
 * acherv prend une pause
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> .
<acherv> IzaneFG: hi
<IzaneFG> acherv: Aie! :)
<acherv> comment tu vas?
<IzaneFG> bien
<IzaneFG> je suis dans le coin
<IzaneFG> je fais mon malin :)
<ariabbas> .
<septox> qui fait le malin ?
<septox> il faisait coe ca, coe ca ? antonio antonio
<septox> lo:Dl
<septox> lol
<septox> :D
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> looool
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-29
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-30
<acherv> sovo: hi
<sovo> hi acherv
<sovo> la aforme ?
<acherv> un peu
<acherv> et toi?
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-31
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-26
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-27
<tnjulius> hi ongolaBoy ariabbas
<ariabbas> merci bonjour tnjulius ;)
<ongolaBoy> bonjour tnjulius
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-28
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> . . . :)
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> il avait dsiparu ce gar --> septox
<ariabbas> :)
<septox> hein cmt ??
<septox> je suis la
<septox> je suis entrain de changer quelques points ds ma vie la, dc d'ici octobre j'aurais finis
<septox> mais sinon ce n'est que tres tard le soir que je suis svt la :D
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> dac :) septox
<ongolaBoy> ah.. septox est toujours là . tu ne vois pas bien c'est tout :P
<ariabbas> :)
<septox> any news sur le sfd ?
<septox> a yde ? a dla ?
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: aucune news à mon niveau.
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: finalement chez vous, pas de gens intéressés pour organiser quelque chose lors de la SFD ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: vraiment tout le monde est conge. d autre prepare leur marriage :D donc vraiment impossible :(
<septox> et surement que d'autres wait les invitations lol
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas.. rien d'étonnant..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-29
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: hello. pour info j'ai aidé à mettre en place un miroir pour les univs en  RDC la semaine passée
<ongolaBoy> le miroir est prêt et est pour le moment accessible sur http://miroir.cd.auf.org/
<ongolaBoy> j'ai pu voir que là-bas il y a un petit noyau de tech qui collaborent très bien entre eux entre
<ongolaBoy> c'est eux qui ont fait pression pour que le point d'échange soit mis sur pied dans leur pays
<ariabbas> .
<septox> great
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-30
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-01
<ariabbas> .*
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-27
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-24
<h0912> bonjour kenju254
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-28
<h0912> hi !
<h0912> :)
<h0912> svp?
<saoungoumi>  /msg NickServ help
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-08-30
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> http://imgur.com/a/jqZj4 ;) ariabbas
<ongolaBoy> de mon laptop à la machine d'ari ... sans aucun intermédiaire :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: :-) je vois ca
#ubuntu-cm 2017-08-30
<swellep> c'est le desert ici hein
#ubuntu-cm 2018-08-31
<ongolaBoy> .
